# Nice to meet you!



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Guys!

We're new around here, but not new to the industry. We've been in business for almost 10 years now, we have a full showroom / installation shop (open 6 days a week) and a busy web site with fast shipping.

If you get a chance, please visit our site and take a look. All major brands are offered. We only sell quality equipment, nothing made in China.
We also make a lot of Youtube videos. These will aide you in learning about the products and see what they look like on a vehicle.
www.TriStatePSE.com

Videos of our professional installations are also available for your viewing pleasure. https://www.youtube.com/user/TriStatePublicSafety/videos

Every LED light we sell is backed by a full 5 year warranty, period.

We look forward to handling all your lighting needs with our experienced staff and well stocked store.

Please let me know if theres anything we can help you with.

Thanks,

Eric Vance
President / CEO
Tri-State Public Safety
Office: 513.422.5775
www.TriStatePSE.com


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice to meet you too, are the rules the same here RE: advertising and sponsors as they use to be?


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

Wicked Warnings;2039056 said:


> Nice to meet you too, are the rules the same here RE: advertising and sponsors as they use to be?


Not sure about previous rules, but we're paying for advertising, so it's been approved.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wicked Warnings;2039056 said:


> Nice to meet you too, are the rules the same here RE: advertising and sponsors as they use to be?


yes, the rules are still the same Thumbs Up...you would need to be a sponsor, as Tri-State's company is, to advertise your products


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like good stuff, but where is the incentive to buy from you? Plenty of other suppliers that offer some sort of incentive in the form of a coupon code for 10% off or free shipping or something similar.


----------



## Tri-State PSE (Jan 22, 2012)

m00nraker;2043210 said:


> Looks like good stuff, but where is the incentive to buy from you? Plenty of other suppliers that offer some sort of incentive in the form of a coupon code for 10% off or free shipping or something similar.


Sorry for the delay, we've been very busy..

I'd like to start by saying that we have a brick & mortar store as well as a busy web site. We could inflate our prices to begin with, then offer "Sales" or "coupons" or other gimmicks to lure customers into buying our products.

Simply put, we eliminate the games and offer aggressive pricing from the start. We offer the best pricing allowed by our contracts with the Manufacturers from the start. We feel that aside from great prices and our commitment to only sell Professional grade lighting with the best warranty possible, is our commitment to our customers. We are open 6 days a week and offer superior customer service to back up our great line of products.
Not to mention that we return emails "after hours" within 1 hour, including weekends!

With that being said, we would like to go beyond that and offer all Plowsite.com customers Free Shipping!

Simply use the coupon code: "*PlowFree*" at checkout and receive Free Shipping.

Thank You.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Awesome. 
Welcome aboard.


----------

